
Linkin Park: Analyzing the causes of death of Rock band members - wajdix
https://wajdix.blogspot.com/2017/07/Linkin-Park-analyzing-cause-of-death-rock-band.html
======
HeroofSV
This is very interesting! cool data viz and analysis.. I always thought
suicide is the main cause of death for rock stars.

~~~
wajdix
Thanks dude :) I had a different opinion as well.. but as you know, nothing is
a "fact" unless you have the data to back it.

